
Paleo ‘caveman’ diet linked to heart disease biomarker - spking
https://www.ajc.com/news/health-med-fit-science/paleo-caveman-diet-linked-heart-disease-biomarker-study-finds/nhpqZohLPYSntwe4CdB55H/
======
mytailorisrich
I believe a study on a tribe in Peru/Amazon found that they were in
outstanding cardiovascular condition despite having an extremely high
meat/high animal fat diet.

They walk about 20km a day, every day, though, like our ancestors probably
did.

------
aszantu
still keto ppl aren't dropping like high carb people do. So what about these
markers? Maybe they are there, but maybe they're doing something else than the
market wants ppl to believe?

